# Der Herr der Ringe - Die Ringe der Macht: Amazon hat nur wenige Markenrechte



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Herr der Ringe - Die Ringe der Macht: Amazon hat nur wenige Markenrechte*

					Im Interview mit dem US-Magazin Vanity Fair haben die Showrunner erläutert, dass Amazon für die kommende Serie Der Herr der Ringe - Die Ringe der Macht nur beschränkte Markenrechte besitzt. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Herr der Ringe - Die Ringe der Macht: Amazon hat nur wenige Markenrechte*


----------



## Randalmaker (18. Februar 2022)

Wie bitte? Keine Rechte an den anderen Werken? Das bedeutet also, die wollen die Geschichte Numenors ohne Sauron oder die Valar erzählen? Ich fass es nicht...das ist ungefähr so, als wolle man Star Wars nacherzählen ohne die Dunkle Seite der Macht.

Wtf.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (18. Februar 2022)

Randalmaker schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Keine Rechte an den anderen Werken? Das bedeutet also, die wollen die Geschichte Numenors ohne Sauron oder die Valar erzählen? Ich fass es nicht...das ist ungefähr so, als wolle man Star Wars nacherzählen ohne die Dunkle Seite der Macht.
> 
> Wtf.



Da sie die Geschichten/Handlungen etc. nicht aus dem Similarion nehmen dürfen, werden sie wohl was Neues erfinden.
Steht im Statement auch so drin.

Sauron kommt auch den späteren Büchern vor. Die ganze Geschichte um die Valar werden sie vermutlich aussparen.


----------



## Randalmaker (18. Februar 2022)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Da sie die Geschichten/Handlungen etc. nicht aus dem Similarion nehmen dürfen, werden sie wohl was Neues erfinden.
> Steht im Statement auch so drin.



Dass das da so drinsteht ist mir klar, deswegen hab ich meinen Post ja verfasst. =>



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Sauron kommt auch den späteren Büchern vor. Die ganze Geschichte um die Valar werden sie vermutlich aussparen.



Selbst wenn die Valar nur fehlten, wäre das ne dramatische Veränderung. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht erinnern, dass in den anderen Büchern Sauron im Zusammenhang mit Numenor überhaupt genannt wurde. Mein Verdacht ist ganz klar, dass sie das auch nicht verwenden dürfen. Selbst das Schmieden der Ringe wird ja nicht weiter erläutert, außer, dass Sauron dies gemacht hat. Alle Details dazu stammen aus dem Silmarillion.

Also bisher war ich gespannt auf diese Serie, aber jetzt weicht das ganze eher einer starken Skepsis.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (18. Februar 2022)

Das man nicht mehr als den Namen brauchte, sollte doch in der heutigen Serienlandschaft keinen wundern: 
Für eine Serie braucht man: Chroma-Key-Studio, CGI-Designer, lizenzfreie Musik, ein paar möglichst günstige Schauspieler und damit es kein Flop wird optimalerweise eine gute Nameslizenz.
Das zeitgeistorientierte Blankodrehbuch wird noch um die erworbene Lizenz herum angepasst und fertig ist das Ganze. Das man die Geschichte nicht mit kaufen muss ist logisch(man hat ja eh schon die eigene).


Schon am Trailer zeigen sich die Probleme, in die man hier aber läuft:
Zu viel CGI: Verglichen mit der "Herr der Ringe"-Verfilmung und der "Hobbit"-Verfilmung fällt schlechtes CGI sofort auf, da dies in den Vergleichswerken kaum oder auf höchstem Niveau genutzt wurde. Klischeehafter und künstlicher als Videospieltrailer können Städte und Landschaften nicht aussehen, dachte ich bis dato. Fehlt nur noch der Typ aus Scorpion King. Wie wäre es das ganze einfach als Zeichentrick zu machen? Dann wirkt zumindest das optisch gebotene wie aus einem Guss und nicht unfreiwillig künstlich.

Vollkommen werkfremdes Universum: Man sollte schon bei Star-Trek gesehen haben, wie gut völlige Ignoranz des Kanons bei den Zuschauern ankommt. Dunkelhäutige Charaktere? Geschenkt! Gibt genug Referenzen im Buch die man heranziehen kann: Die "Völker aus dem Süden und Osten" werden von Tolkien auch entsprechend beschrieben. Lasst doch einen Exilanten von da ne wichtige Rolle spielen. Dunkle Orcs, ok. Dunkle Elfen, ganz klar nein! Dunklere Zwerge, meinetwegen.  Aber bitte dann auch alle Zwerge mit Vollbart, lt. Tolkien kann man Frauen und Männer da als nicht Zwerg gar nicht unterscheiden. Ist aber dann für amerikanische Zuschauer und Investoren doch wohl etwas zu "edgy".

Trailerfalle: Trailer haben allzu oft die Angewohnheit die Highlights und die Klimax der Handlung zu zeigen. Sollte das hier auch so sein, ist vom Rest der Serie nicht viel zu erwarten. Das Ende der Geschichte ist ja ohnehin bekannt.


----------



## 4thVariety (18. Februar 2022)

Die machen ein Prequel ohne die Reche am Silmarillion zu haben? Ok, die Serie ist gestorben, mehr wie Fanfiction können sie ja schon rein rechtlich nicht machen.


----------



## ABP1 (18. Februar 2022)

Gott sei Dank der auch immer Weiß dargestellt wird


----------



## Citizenpete (18. Februar 2022)

Bei all der Fanfiction der Produzenten muss der Kanon trotzdem gewahrt werden, sonst werden sie auch noch verklagt.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. Februar 2022)

Randalmaker schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich mich nicht erinnern, dass in den anderen Büchern Sauron im Zusammenhang mit Numenor überhaupt genannt wurde.


Die Serie stellt den Untergang Numenors in den Fokus. Ich hab mich mit der Lore ein paar Jährchen nicht mehr befasst. Daher folgende Fragen: 

Wird der Untergang Numenors nicht auch im Silmarion beschrieben? Und steckte Sauron zu dieser Zeit nicht sowieso in einem Kerker in Numenor? Oder war das was anderes?


----------



## Randalmaker (18. Februar 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Die Serie stellt den Untergang Numenors in den Fokus. Ich hab mich mit der Lore ein paar Jährchen nicht mehr befasst. Daher folgende Fragen:
> 
> Wird der Untergang Numenors nicht auch im Silmarion beschrieben? Und steckte Sauron zu dieser Zeit nicht sowieso in einem Kerker in Numenor? Oder war das was anderes?



Soweit ich weiß, wird generell die genaue Geschichte von Numenor NUR im Silmarillion beschrieben.
Und zu Sauron / Vorsicht Spoiler:

Sauron ist tatsächlich mit Numenor untergegangen, aber da er ein quasi unsterbliches Wesen ist, ist sein Geist nach Mittelerde zurückgekehrt und hat nach etlichen Jahren wieder physische Gestalt angenommen. Nein, in einem Kerker war er nicht, schließlich war er am Ende sozusagen der Herrscher über Numenor, da er so großen Einfluss auf die Könige Numenors hatte.


----------



## MarcHammel (18. Februar 2022)

Randalmaker schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, wird generell die genaue Geschichte von Numenor NUR im Silmarillion beschrieben.
> Und zu Sauron / Vorsicht Spoiler:
> 
> Sauron ist tatsächlich mit Numenor untergegangen, aber da er ein quasi unsterbliches Wesen ist, ist sein Geist nach Mittelerde zurückgekehrt und hat nach etlichen Jahren wieder physische Gestalt angenommen. Nein, in einem Kerker war er nicht, schließlich war er am Ende sozusagen der Herrscher über Numenor, da er so großen Einfluss auf die Könige Numenors hatte.


Danke für die Auffrischung.


----------



## yingtao (19. Februar 2022)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Die machen ein Prequel ohne die Reche am Silmarillion zu haben? Ok, die Serie ist gestorben, mehr wie Fanfiction können sie ja schon rein rechtlich nicht machen.



Das war aber von anfang an bereits bekannt, dass sie nur auf einen geringen Teil der Bücher und Geschichten überhaupt zugreifen dürfen und die Serie nicht zum offiziellen Kanon gehören wird. Die Erben und Verwalter von Tolkien sind da knall hart und hatten auch versucht Amazon die Rechte komplett weg zu nehmen, weil sie Angst haben das die Serie als Kanon aufgefasst wird und der Marke Herr der Ringe Schaden könnte.

Mal abwarten ob ich in die Serie mal reingucke. Die Amazon Serien fand ich in letzter Zeit nicht so toll und der Look von der Herr der Ringe Serie gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich. Es schaut viel zu sauber und künstlich aus. Der Look in den Filmen war dreckiger, die Sets und Kostüme schauten gebraucht aus als wenn es wirklich eine Welt und Personen sind die darin leben. In den Hobbit Filmen ging das bereits ein Stück weit verloren aber auf den Bildern der Serie schaut es einfach zu steril und wie eine moderne Produktion aus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Februar 2022)

yingtao schrieb:


> aber auf den Bildern der Serie schaut es einfach zu steril und wie eine moderne Produktion aus.


Das ist leider ein weitverbreitetes Phänomen. Hat mich schon bei Vikings extrem gestört, dass die alle immer super fresh und clean wie Topmodels aussahen. Ich kann Filme oder Serien, die wenn sie in einem "Dirty Setting" spielen und dann trotzdem eine total saubere und sterile Optik haben, einfach nicht ernst nehmen. Das schmeißt mich einfach zu sehr raus, weil es in meinen Augen ein zu großer optischer Bruch zur Erzählung darstellt.


----------



## VeriteGolem (19. Februar 2022)

Bring the Message, dont respect the Lore.

Klassischer Greenscreen LBQTG Quatsch von Jar Jar Abrams the Destroyer. Nach Star Trek und Star Wars ist jetzt Lotr dran. Alleine diese "Tribute von Panem" Galadriel ist sowas von non Canon. Hauptsache sie klettert wie in Game of thrones ne Eismauer hoch. Zum ganzen Rest wurde genug gesagt. Das wird genau so ein Müll wie das Rad der Zeit weil Jeff die Lore nicht respektiert sondern nur seine dumme Firmenagenda durchdrücken will. Modern Hollywood. Kannste dir sparen. Hoffentlich kauft Warner ihm die Rechte vor der Nase weg.


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Februar 2022)

Sieht schon sehr billig aus, könnte eine Rtl 2 Produktion sein.


----------

